# duty free allowance cairo airport



## Spit sheller

Well Spit has decided to come and join you in Cairo but will need his medicine
I had a good look on the web and have conflicting answers, anything from 1 to 4 litres of spirits, can anyone shed any light on the duty free spirits allowance in force at Cairo airport please?

Cheers :spit:


----------



## canuck2010

You can bring 1 bottle with you on arrival, then you have 48 hours to visit the duty free shop (bring passport and boarding ticket) and are allowed up to 3 more bottles per person.


----------



## Spit sheller

i'll drink to that, cheers:spit:


----------



## GM1

You can also get it right at the duty free shop in the airport.


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Spit sheller said:


> i'll drink to that, cheers:spit:


You can buy four bottles at the airport on your day of arrival.


----------



## etait81

CAIRODEMON said:


> You can buy four bottles at the airport on your day of arrival.


Can you also buy in the uk and put in hand luggage?


----------



## CAIRODEMON

etait81 said:


> Can you also buy in the uk and put in hand luggage?


Yes, one bottle. Obviously make sure that you are on a direct flight though.


----------



## JochenvW

CAIRODEMON said:


> Yes, one bottle. Obviously make sure that you are on a direct flight though.


Could also be an indirect flight via any EU or Swiss airport but you'll have to buy at the airport and have it put into a sealed transparent evidence bag (STEB) so you can take it through security while transferring.


----------



## CAIRODEMON

JochenvW said:


> Could also be an indirect flight via any EU or Swiss airport but you'll have to buy at the airport and have it put into a sealed transparent evidence bag (STEB) so you can take it through security while transferring.


Yes theoretically you are correct, but I have had bottles bought in LHR and still sealed in the bag confiscated in Zurich and Frankfurt. Better to buy your bottle in your transit airport. Alternatively, especially if you want to bring in a decent bottle of wine or champagne, buy it in a supermarket back home and wrap it well in your suitcase


----------



## JochenvW

CAIRODEMON said:


> Yes theoretically you are correct, but I have had bottles bought in LHR and still sealed in the bag confiscated in Zurich and Frankfurt. Better to buy your bottle in your transit airport. Alternatively, especially if you want to bring in a decent bottle of wine or champagne, buy it in a supermarket back home and wrap it well in your suitcase


Neither Zurich nor Frankfurt should've been a problem (see Zurich and Frankfurt Airport FAQ). Maybe it was a revenge because the UK stopped the lifting of the LAG ban for non-EU transfer passengers last year for which Germany and Switzerland were prepared


----------



## bermac

We regularly bring wine on our suitcases. 6 per suitcase bubble wrapped is perfect. I buy 2-3 in Frankfurt then 4 more at duty free in Cairo after arrival. Put the duty free bought in FRA in your carryon before customs. 

They have found my wine once - they said what is that. I said wine. They said OK and closed the suitcase.


----------

